# Liberar Nokia 3595



## Cubanito (Ago 30, 2006)

Hola a todos, doy nuevo en este FOFO y quiero expresar mis saludos y mis respetos para todos los integrantes, administradores y moderadores*

Bueno, mi situación es la siguiente, he recorrido el mundo entero a través de la RED para tratar de desbloquear un NOKIA 3595 y no doy con el código para liberarlo.

Por favor, si alguién sabe cómo obtener el dichoso código por favor de ayudarme.

NOTA: Yo soy cubano y aquí en cuba para tener un celular tiene que ser que te lo regalen o que te lo traigan del extrangero porque de otra forma no lo obtienes, por eso es que devo buscar el código para liberarlo, pues es el único que tengo y que tendré.

DATOS:

Nokia 3595
IMEI: 010262/00/926600/2

COMPAÑíA: AT&T Wireless

*


----------



## fvillafa (Ago 30, 2006)

Hola Cubanito

Aqui te mando un link donde puede estar la información que requieres, 
yo no lo he probado pero la información aparece en la revista Nro 181
de "saber electrónica" de los hermanos argentinos:

http://www.unlockme.co.uk/dct4unlocking.html

al parecer el numero del modelo del teléfono no es único
así allí explican que por ejemplo, el modelo 5110 es el mismo que el 5190,
así que intuyo que el 3595 puede ser el 3510 ó el 3510i que aparece listado
en los modelos compatibles para el software.

suerte!

Si tienes dificultades para acceder al sitio por la dictadura global :x ,
triangulamos por aquí  

un saludo revolucionario desde venezuela


----------



## fchamorr (Sep 5, 2006)

ahy tienes la pagina donde yo encontre el codigo para liberar un nokia 3395... tienes ke tener el pais de origen donde estaba activado el celular...

http://www.peters1.dk/unlock/nokia/online.php?sprog=es


cuidado porke si introduces mal el codigo 3 veces el celu se blokea  y solo de puede desblokear con el cable...

adelante con la revolucion...


----------

